# طلبة هندسة الطيران العرب بأروبا



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم..
أنا طالب هندسة الطيران بألمانيا وأحب أتعرف على طلبة هندسة الطيران العرب بألمانيا و أروبا عموما..:34:


----------



## م المصري (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك مجددا ...

هلا حدثتنا عن كليتك التي تدرس فيها ....

عن طبيعة المقررات التي تدرسها 

عن برامج تعليمية في مجال الطيران .... تفيد بها اخوانك هنا 

مرة اخري ..... ارحب بك هنا 

بين اخوانك .... و عسي ان تجد من يدرس الطيران في اوروبا كطلبك 

و لك تحياتي​


----------



## اكديد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

انا ا درس بجامعة هامبورج للعلوم التطبيقية كلية هندسة السيارات و هندسة طيران.
لغة الدراسة:الالمانية.
تخصصات هندسة طيران الممكن دراستها:انضمة الطائراتAircraftsystems ,تصميم الطائرات.
المواد المدرسة,MaschinenElemente, Dynamics,Aerodynamic,
Thermodynamic,Aircraftconstruction with CATIA v5,Finite Elemente, Aircraft Design,Light weight structures,Turbojet Propultion,Aircraftsystems,Aircraft stability and Control,
Aircraftmechanic,Aircraft stress analysis,Structurconstruction,
Gasdynamicالخ..
للجامعة شراكات مع شركات مثل:Airbus Hamburg,Lufthansa Technik,
Bischof GMBH...
وتقوم بعدة مشاريع كمشروع تصميم طائرة المستقبل.Blended wing body www.ac2030.de


----------



## م المصري (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشاركة رائعه بكل المقاييس أخي الكريم ..... ​ 
ربما تدفعني و تدفع كل من درس الطيران في الكليات العربية ... أن يغبطك ​ 
ليس لسوء في مستوي اساتذتنا الكبار .... او لقصور في المواد الهندسية التي درسناها ​ 
فقد درسنا معظم العناوين التي تفضلت بذكرها ​ 
الغبطة هنا .... تنبع من المناخ العلمي .... الرائع .... الحالم .... المثير ​ 
و الذي يحيط بالدارس .... في جامعات الخارج ​ 
تأمل يا اخي كلماتك و انت تصف كليتك .... ثم تتطرق الي تلك الشركات التي تتعاون معها ​ 
احسست انك تتكلم بفخر و اعتزاز .... او هكذا خيل لي​ 
اسماء ضخمه ... رنانه .... لشركات عابرة للقارات ..... تعبر عن تدريب حقيقي و واقعي ​ 
ثم اهديتنا ذلك الموقع الرائع ....... لمشروع طائرة المستقبل ...... و الذي بتصفحه تطالع​ 
مراحل تنفيذ المشروع ..... علي النموذج المبدئي للطائرة ​ 
ثم تشاهد اسماء للفريق العامل علي التطوير .....منهم شباب صغير سنا .... كبير بحماسه و بهذا المناخ الرائع ​ 
و هذا ما يسمي نظرية فريق العمل ..... المنقرضة في مجتمعنا العربي​ 
ادعو الجميع لتصفع موقع هذا المشروع ...... ​ 
و ادعو اخانا الكريم راكيد علي الا يهمل او يتساهل في اغتنام هذه الفرصه من التعليم الراقي جوهرا و فهما و تطبيقا ...... حتي يعود لبلاده و لنا ..... مهندسا كبيرا ....و الاهم ان يساعد هو و هذا الجيل في نقل ثقافتنا العلميه و البحثية الي آفاق افضل ​ 
أطلت عليك اخي الكريم ..... و لكنها شجون متعلقة بواقعنا في باطن الارض و واقع هؤلاء علي سطح القمر ​ 
لك تحياتي ...... و ننتظر مشاركاتك


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الرائع ....


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى علي تعليقك الرائع ..


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

والله حصلي شرف كبير ان اكون بينكم....
واتمنى لهدا المنتدى ان يكبر اكتر و اكتر ويعم بالفائدة على الامة جمعاء.......


----------



## بي سي (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك 
لكن اخوي ممكن تعطيني موقع لاكثر من عشر جامعات ببريطانيا وكندا وامريكا واستراليا
قسم هندسة طيران
وافضل قسم بالهندسة وما اسمه بالغة الانجليزية
وانا بانتظار الجميع لافادتي وشكر ا لكم


----------



## م المصري (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بي سي قال:


> الف شكر لك
> لكن اخوي ممكن تعطيني موقع لاكثر من عشر جامعات ببريطانيا وكندا وامريكا واستراليا
> قسم هندسة طيران
> وافضل قسم بالهندسة وما اسمه بالغة الانجليزية
> وانا بانتظار الجميع لافادتي وشكر ا لكم


 
اليك هذا الموضوع .......

لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران 

بالتوفيق


----------

